# diffusers



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

Any suggestions on the most effective diffusers?

Since we can't accomplish the ideal of infinitely hard and infinitely thin separators, what brand has the closest to the ideal from your experience?

Thanks,

Matt


----------

